# Trouble finding the aforementioned "how-to guides"



## johnny333 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello all,

I have been reading through the posts and notice that some members mention having written up a few posts regarding moving to Thailand. I must be terrible at navigating this site, because I cannot seem to find much more than threads with small fragments of information. Can anyone post a link to something more in-depth?

After four attempts my Thai SO cannot get approved for even a tourist visa, so I guess the only next step is to try my luck at moving there. She will be running her family business soon, so permanent relocation to the USA is not high on her list...


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you still need help?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Go to "The Basement Lounge" tab.
Then go to the "bassa" post.


----------

